# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  وفاة  المعلق الرياضي المعروف سيف الدين علي

## زول هناك

*

توفي الي رحمة الله الاستاذ سيف الدين علي المعلق الرياضي المعروف بتلفزيون السودان مساء امس الاثنين ووري جثمانه الطاهر الثري فجرا بمقابر حلة حمد كان رئيس جمعية القران الكريم بالتلفزيون القومي ومديرا لادارة الرياضة التي عمل بها مقدما للبرامج ومعلقا ويتميز بحسن الخلق وطيب المعشر              المصدر المشاهير
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*نسال الله العلي القدير ان يتغمده برحمته الواسعة ويسكنه اعالي الجنان
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً  خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه  من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم ثبته بالقول  الثابت اللهم قه عذاب القبر وعذاب النار اللهم ادخله الجنة مع الابرار  اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله له الرحمة و المغفرة و أن يجعل الجنة مثواه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم                                              أغفر له وأرحمه      وعافه      وأعف      عنه       وأكرم       نزله      ووسع             مدخله            وأغسله      بالماء   والثلج     البرد   ونقه  من          الخطايا       كما     ينقى      الثوب         الأبيض   من             الدنس    وأدخله     الجنة       بغير حساب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم ارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله 
اللهم ان كاان محسنا فزد من حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيآته 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم ارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله 
اللهم ان كاان محسنا فزد من حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيآته 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*اللهم أغفر له و أرحمه و أغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد ، اللهم وسع مدخله و تقبله

و تجاوز عن سيئاته ، و أدخله الجنة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك.
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة
وأن يجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة، وأن يجعل الجنة متقلبه ومثواه
وأن يجعل البركة في ذريته وأهله ويلهمهم الصبر الجميل
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## moamen

*
.
.
.



اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه اللهم  اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً  خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله  اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه  من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب  الابيض من الدنس اللهم ثبته بالقول  الثابت اللهم قه عذاب القبر وعذاب  النار اللهم ادخله الجنة مع الابرار  اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
.
.
.

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*نسأل الله له المغفرة والرحمة إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## خالد محمد الحسن علي

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفره ولآله الصبر وحسن العزاء انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نسال الله العلي القدير ان يتغمده برحمته الواسعة ويسكنه اعالي الجنان
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*اللهم أغفر له و أرحمه و أغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد ، اللهم وسع مدخله و تقبله

و تجاوز عن سيئاته ، و أدخله الجنة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة وأحشره مع الشهداء والصديقين وحسن أولئك رفيق
اللهم نسألك أن تنزل صبرك الجميل على أسرته والأهل والأصدقاء والهمهم الصبر والسلوان
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واكرم نزله يارب واجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## habashi

*ربنا  يرحمه ويغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
ويلهم أهله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء رجل كان طيب الوجه مهذب تخرج الطيبة من بين كلماته اللهم وسع مدخله وتقبله قبولا حسنا اللهم انه ضيفك وانت الكريم فاكرمه بعفوك ورضاك و جنتك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اللهم                                              أغفر له وأرحمه      وعافه      وأعف      عنه       وأكرم       نزله      ووسع             مدخله            وأغسله      بالماء   والثلج     البرد   ونقه  من          الخطايا       كما     ينقى      الثوب         الأبيض   من             الدنس    وأدخله     الجنة       بغير حساب
*

----------


## asimayis

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسأل الله له الرحمة و المغفرة و أن يجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ربنا يدخله مع الصدقين والشهداء وحسن أولائك رفيقا
*

----------


## mohanur

*اللهم أرحمه  وأغفر له وأجعله من أصحاب اليمين اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ووسع له في قبره وأرزقه من لدنك عفوا ورحمه والجنة يارحمن
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*تقبله الله بواسع الرحمة والهم اله الصبر الجميل
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تقبله الله بواسع الرحمة والهم اله الصبر الجميل
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت اللهم قه عذاب القبر وعذاب النار اللهم ادخله الجنة مع الابرار اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*له الرحمة والمغفرة.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه
واسكنه جنة الفردوس
بكرمك ورحمتك يا رحيم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نسال الله له الرحمه والمغفره
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*اللهم  اغفر  له  و ارحمه
                        	*

----------


## ابوالاء

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت اللهم قه عذاب القبر وعذاب النار اللهم ادخله الجنة مع الابرار اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------

